# Steuerzeichen in Java und Strings...



## Guest (1. Dez 2003)

Hi

ich habe bei einer Funktion die mit Strings arbeitet das Problem das sie anstatt nur den Inhalt zu nehmen auch die Steuer- oder Fluchtzeichen interpretiert!

Am Besten ne kurzes Beispiel.


```
String Test = "Hallo/neu";

System.out.println("Test: " + Test + " Beispiel");

// Gewünschte Ausgabe:

    // Test: Hallo/neu Beispiel

// tatsächliche Ausgabe
    
    // Test: Hallo
    // eu Beispiel
```

Wie kriege ich das in der Griff?

thx

Christian


----------



## Stefan1200 (1. Dez 2003)

\n <- Das weist Java an, bei der Ausgabe einen Zeilenumbruch zu machen.
Wenn das nicht gewünscht ist, einfach \\ schreiben.


----------



## Guest (1. Dez 2003)

ich hab nur leider keinen Einfluss auf Usereingaben.

Ne String kommt rein und bei dem will ich alle Steuerzeichen ignorieren!


----------



## Stefan1200 (1. Dez 2003)

Da stellt sich mir gerade die Frage, wieso ein Benutzer "\n" eingeben sollte?!?

Ansonsten müsste man den String "\n" mit der replace Methode durch " " austauschen. Das könnte funktionieren.


----------



## bröggle (1. Dez 2003)

oder du nimmst die usereingaben und lässt alle \ verdoppeln
Ich weiß nicht wie es in java ist, aber z.b in php gibt es eine funktion namens addslashes , falls dir das irgendwie weiterhilft


----------



## Nobody (1. Dez 2003)

man kann die user nicht ändern, jedoch die behandlung des strings:

die usereingabe muss auf unsinvolles abgefragt werden und dann entsprechendend angepasst werden.
so suchst du nach den entsprechenden zeichen und passt sie an, der user bekommt nacher davon nichts mit (genauso wie die eingabe hier im text und nacher die speicherung in der db usw.). die kunst ist, wenn der user dumm sein darf und das programmm  immer noch funktioniert. je weniger du abfängst desto sinnvoller muss die eingabe des users sein.


----------

